# I didn’t know these things had their own names.



## Pappy (Jul 21, 2020)

And now that I do, I feel so educated....


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 21, 2020)

*Number 6 is the only one I knew...fascinating!*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 21, 2020)

I didn't know either! 

How about one more... chalazae (the rope-like structures made of protein that act as a support system for the yolk of an egg).


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 21, 2020)

I only knew two; aglet and tines.  ( 3 and 6)


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 21, 2020)

3, 6, 18


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 21, 2020)

Someone is paid to think up names of things. I wonder how many words were in the first dictionary and how did people communicate if they did not know the words to describe something?


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 21, 2020)

xxxxxxxx


----------



## jujube (Jul 21, 2020)

3 and 6.  I'm going to try out some of those other words on the Spousal Equivalent.  I'm especially fond of "crapulence".....what a great term!


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 21, 2020)

Pappy said:


> And now that I do, I feel so educated....
> 
> View attachment 114520


I knew a few of those.    Also, Number 20 is incorrect.   That is called a "*Brannock* device."


----------



## win231 (Jul 21, 2020)

I only knew #6.   You could sure drive someone crazy by using those words.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 21, 2020)

I only knew three of them.  very interesting!
Of course I'll never remember these!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 22, 2020)

I* am really dumb,I didn't know any of them !*


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 22, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> *Number 6 is the only one I knew...fascinating!*


*Same here. But I love #13...the interrobang! LOL*


----------



## LindaB (Jul 22, 2020)

I only knew 4


----------



## toffee (Jul 22, 2020)

wow  how can i go on -- not knowing ...lol


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2020)

thought No. 8  was called a "pizza saver" .    that raised  piece of plastic to keep the cheese from getting stuck to the top of the box.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Gary O' (Jul 22, 2020)

aglet
tines
minimus
tittle

These I knew




Crapulence 
Vagitus 

These, I'll use
They'll be somewhat out of context, but I'll be using them


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2020)

*3 & 6 are the only ones I knew *


----------



## win231 (Jul 22, 2020)

Are you sure about #19?
I would think "Crapulence" is what happens _the day afte_r eating & drinking too much.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 6, 2020)

Ah, but do you know what a "spurtle" is.....?  or a "priest" (not the religious type) ?


----------



## Pappy (Aug 6, 2020)

toffee said:


> wow  how can i go on -- not knowing ...lol
> 
> View attachment 114683



It will be a struggle I know, but keep the faith...Pappy


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 6, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> thought No. 8  was called a "pizza saver" .    that raised  piece of plastic to keep the cheese from getting stuck to the top of the box.


Make sense. I thought is was called a table.  LOL


----------



## Lakeland living (Aug 6, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> aglet
> tines
> minimus
> tittle
> ...


Well now, do ya think you will put them in there  mmmm proper context?


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 6, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I only knew two; aglet and tines.  ( 3 and 6)


Me too. I learned a few more today though. Thanks Pappy.


----------



## peppermint (Aug 6, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> I* am really dumb,I didn't know any of them !*


I'm with you Sassycakes….LOL


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 6, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Well now, do ya think you will put them in there mmmm proper context?


Define 'proper'


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 6, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> Ah, but do you know what a "spurtle" is.....?  or a "priest" (not the religious type) ?


I own several spurtles; they are great kitchen tools.


----------



## Lakeland living (Aug 6, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Define 'proper'
> 
> View attachment 116866


Proper as in making sure your message is being sent, not what it says in the Dictionary  OR Thesaurus


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 6, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Proper as in making sure your message is being sent, not what it says in the Dictionary OR Thesaurus



Ah.....then this should suffice;

I couldn't give a crapulence what Webster or Roget thinks is proper


----------

